# Load data on 6.5x55



## jrg_80

Looking for some data as far as powder, powder gr, and primer to load up for my 6.5. Just got into the loading swing if things and wanted some insight. I'm also plan on slinging a Nosler Partition 140gr down the pipe.

Jrg


----------



## spurgersalty

I don't personally load for the Swede, but here's two shots:Noslers 6th








Remington 9.5 primer and COAL of 3.15
And Lees 2nd








Also 3.15 COAL and Lee says "Large rifle primer" if that helps.


----------



## JimG

One of my favorites! I can't help a lot with jacketed bullet loads, but if you ever want to talk cast I can help! Think 160gr "Cruise Missle" on 8 grains of Red Dot, fun to shoot...


----------



## CHARLIE

Here's another

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp

And another
http://www.accuratereloading.com/65smauser.html


----------



## J L Dunn

JimG said:


> One of my favorites! I can't help a lot with jacketed bullet loads, but if you ever want to talk cast I can help! Think 160gr "Cruise Missle" on 8 grains of Red Dot, fun to shoot...


Hi Jim,

Where to get the 160 gr "Cruise Missle" moulds? Also, what kind of muzzle velocity are you talking about?

Thanks,

JLD


----------



## JimG

It was an old Lee mold design. I think Midwest still makes them. I'll check my old records for velocities, don't remember offhand. But it would carry to 200 yds with no problem, almost no recoil and brass lasts forever...


----------



## tx.fishead

First off,what kind of rifle are you shooting? Is it an old Mauser or a modern Rem,Ruger,or Win? I load for both an M38 Swede (bought NEW,UNFIRED) and sporterized and I have a 1993 Remington Classic in 6.5x55. DO NOT load hot rounds if it's a Mauser, about 2650-2700 fps w/ 125-129gr bullet seems about perfect for mine,now for my Remington I load a 125gr Nosler Partioned to 2950-3000 fps. useing H-4350 (the Mauser I load IMR-4320).


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I have been loading my Swedish Mauser for about 18 years. that was back when a box was going for $20 a box and everything else was around $10. This is the first load I ever tried and has always shot great in my rifle. I can put three shots in a quarter at 200 yards I figured why change anything for a hunting rifle. 

Bullets: 140 Serria hollow point boat tail (matchking) or 140 Speer spritzer SP
Powder: 44 grains of IMR 4350 (pretty sure it is a maroon car)
Primer: large rifle (I normally just use what I can find. And never really seen a difference between manufacturers.)

Both bullets have had the same performance so I shoot both depending on which I can find.


----------



## thejimmster

Try Reloader 19 or Hogdon 4831SC powder. The swede likes slower burning powders.

I'm getting about 2850 FPS with my 6.5x55 with a 129 Hornady SST and 48.3 grs of 4831SC with Winchester primers. 

Groups consistently at 3/8 to 1/2 inch.

Savage Action
McGowan Custom 24 inch barrel


----------



## jrg_80

How are you like those SST's as a hunting round? I recently picked up some 140gr and was looking forward to trying them out.
Thanks for the info
Jrg


----------



## thejimmster

jrg_80

I haven't hunted yet with the SST. I've got the Swede dialed in now and plan to use them for the upcoming season. 

Are you from New Braunfels?

I sighted my Swede in at Dietz.


----------



## jrg_80

Yep. Grew up here, still live here. I shoot out there as well... I'll be making more and more trips when I start throwing these loads together


----------



## thejimmster

If you like long range shooting out to 550 yards, get a membeship at Central Texas Silueta Association (next to Dietz). I can shoot the Steel Ram and get 2-3 inch groups pretty consistently at 550.

http://silhouette-texas.us/


----------



## jrg_80

That sounds like fun. I've got a few in my collection that I'd love to sling out that far


----------

